# Seems all a bit hit and miss ???



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi to anyone that reads this!

I have a couple of questions regarding assumptions that they make during the IUI treatment as to be honest I am beginning to doubt myself after 2 IUI cycles now.

Firstly, how do they know that your folly has an egg in it? 
And secondly, (and this might just be my clinic) how do they know that the trigger shot does actually do what it says on the tin, ie make the folly rupture? I had my trigger shot and then 36 hours later had the insemination but they didn't do a scan then to check the state of the folly. Nor did I then have any scans in the 2ww - they just let me go away and drive myself slowly crazy!

My prob is that I don't have a menstrual cycle at all, ie without any kind of drugs, my ovaries etc just sit there doing nothing. They seem to react normally when stimmed but my worry is that they are making assumptions that don't apply to someone with my probs.

Well thanks to anyone that's got any ideas. 
MariaS


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

HI

We are now on round two and i have been thinking exactly the same.  I am on day 3 of my cycles so starting clomid tody and have a baseline scan next wed.  The doc said evrything went good last time, i produced follicles and I ovulated, but how does he know because he did not test to check i had nor did he scan.  Therefore I agree, he is just assuming the trigger shot worked!

You do not go to Leeds by any chance do you?

Sarah


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Suzanna

I know how hard it is with IUI and trusting the clinic. I worry myself about it!

I just wondered - how does your clinic decide when to give you the hcg shot?  presumably they are relying on blood tests or similar?  Just wondering, as, if blood tests or whatever show that you are about to ovulate then I wouldn't worry too much in as much as they must be pretty sure something is happening?

My clinic does the odd scan prior to the IUI - to check on the follicle size but takes a couple of blood tests.  However, once in the 2WW it's just a waiting game - there's no testing.

Hope this helps!  I know how hard it is.  good luck x


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts.
The only thing that my clinic is relying on is ultrasound which is why I am a bit worried that they have no idea what is happening on the hormone / blood test front. 
I am actually based in Spain and with their equivalent of the NHS which sort of explains the lack of tests. I'm off to a private clinic next time as I am just tearing my hair out with the 2 hour waits every time I go for a scan.
I just don't want to be having IUI and then find out in a year that clearly it was never going to work and I should have moved onto IVF ages ago.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Suzanna 123 said:


> I just don't want to be having IUI and then find out in a year that clearly it was never going to work and I should have moved onto IVF ages ago.


That is exactly my problem Suzanna. As someone who has been marked down as "unexplained", I often ask myself this question, especially in the run up to my 6th and last IUI next month! Whatever is stopping me conceiving might also be stopping IUI working. And perhaps when they do the pre-IVF tests, they will find something!

Sue


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

I just had my post BFN IUI with the doctor this morning and let him know of my fears that maybe IUI wasn't the right route for the reasons above.

He said that it was rare for a follicule to not have an egg in it, and rare for a trigger shot to not produce ovulation. However he did admit that until you moved onto IVF and got down to extracting eggs, that there was no way you could be 100% sure that you had eggs. 

Gosh, not easy this whole thing...


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, I had two failed IUI.  I also think that IUI is all about assumptions and timing.  The timing of insemination also needs to be too perfect which is very difficult to achieve in IUI.  In the first IUI I know that I ovulated very late and thought that as the reason for getting a BFN.  But the second time, everything worked out so well and I ovulated right in time after insemination, but it was a pain to get a BFN again.  That's why probably I think that the success rate for IUI is so low to 15% - 20%.


----------

